

Do we need Wikileaks? - iwr

This is not dissing the work Wikileaks is doing. But fundamentally, is there a need for it? Why wouldn't whistleblowers just publish the information themselves? An organization like Wikileaks (or FEE) could post advice or procedures on how to release sensitive data securely.<p>The danger here is relying too much on just one organization, which may decide to filter, distort or refrain from publishing altogether.
======
steve19
Wikileaks (2010) is not Wikileaks (2006).

I think we do need Wikileaks, but the objective and impartial 2006 version.

Today, there is not even a wiki at wikileaks.org. If an archive of the wiki
exists, its not easy to find on their website. There used to be multiple ways
of sending information, including online upload, email and multiple postal
address around the world, now there is only one postal address in Australia. I
get the impression that they are only interested in major scoops these days.

------
YuriNiyazov
Whistleblowers can publish this material themselves. However, once you publish
the material, you also need to make sure that mainstream news sources pick up
on it and report it, otherwise you are just some guy with a blogpost
somewhere.

Wikileaks is now a "brand name", if you will, and leaking through them makes
sure that, unless you yourself decide to confess like Manning supposedly did,
you both remain secure and yet are noticed.

~~~
bendmorris
Additionally, they do check into information before publishing, so being
associated with the "brand" lends some credibility to the information being
leaked - much more than some anonymous blog would have.

------
rzitex
iwr: I started to question that a while ago. I think the biggest reason that
people go there to make public the information is the "Publicity" it gets.
Think about it. You hear the word "Wikileaks" and you exactly what is going to
follow.

Personally, I think people should be uploading to systems/programs like
FreeNet and have that pass around up there. Then start using media (mediums?)
on the web as a way to move it around faster. For instance, (and of course the
irony of it) bit torrenting could be used as a medium.

------
hcho
I don't remember Wikileaks claiming monopoly on whistleblowing. The fact that
no other has emerged yet, suggests that we badly need it/

------
iworkforthem
I think they are necessary evil to keep the authority on their feet and never
take anything for granted.

